# TwinCAT Remote



## olitheis (16 März 2010)

Hallo,
welche Ports muss ich öffnen, um auf TwinCAT übers Internet zuzugreifen. 
Konfiguration direkt übers internet ohne VPN usw...

Viene Dank


----------



## MarkusP (16 März 2010)

Hi,

hatte das auch schon desöfteren, auf die schnelle habe ich folgendes gefunden.

ADS-Port 1: 48897    TCP
ADS-Port 2: 48898    TCP
ADS-Port 3: 48899    TCP

Hast Du bei der SPS eine fixe IP ?
Portfreigaben bei ev. vorhandenen Firewalls entsprechend setzen nicht vergessen!
Routen müssen ev. händisch eingetragen werden. (PC und SPS)

Schönen Abend

Markus


----------



## olitheis (17 März 2010)

Danke Markus,
ich gehe mal hiervon aus:

ADS-Port 1: 48897    TCP - Laufzeit 1
ADS-Port 2: 48898    TCP - Laufzeit 2
ADS-Port 3: 48899    TCP - Laufzeit 3

Richtig?


----------



## trinitaucher (17 März 2010)

Zieh dir mal Wireshark und logg den Netzwerkverkehr mit, während du mit TwinCAT arbeitest.
Dann siehste ganz genau, wann welche Ports genutzt werden.


----------



## olitheis (17 März 2010)

Prima, danke.
Wie muss ich denn jetzt vorgehen, wenn ich übers Internet mit dem SystemManager das Zielsystem auswählen möchte?
Ich habe bei "Enter Host Name /IP" die öffentliche IP des Routers eingegeben (213.xxx.xxx.xxx) auf dem die Ports geöffnet sind.
Danach auf Broadcast search, das entfernte Zielsystem wird aber nicht gefunden. 
Danke
Oli


----------



## asci25 (23 März 2010)

Broadcast Search ist nur für dein lokales Netzwerk. Sonst würde der ja das ganze Internet absuchen müssen.

Du trägst alles händisch in die Felder unten links über dem Button Route zufügen ein und betätigst diesen. Wenn die Verbindung steht, ist bei Connected ein X drin. Unter Umständen ist ein Neusart des TwinCAT-Systems auf beiden Rechnern notwendig.

Oder wenn Du die IP neben "Enter Host Name / IP" enträgst, dann must du auch auf auf "Enter Host Name / IP" drücken (Das ist ein Button).


----------

